

I am not a Rock Star developer ( I more like a Violinist coder) - vitomd
http://vitomd.com/blog/coding/i-am-not-a-rock-star-developer-i-more-like-a-violinist-coder/
Yesterday I read about the benefits of blogging, so this is my first blog post.
======
aws540
code like a violinist, party like a rockstar.

